# Custom engraved hand plane for sale for a good cause!!!! Look!!! Auction Ends Feb 23



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

And we have yet another generous Lumberjock who wants to help out the cause for my brother in law Jesse.

Layne at Southern Custom Engraving & Gunworks has agreed to donate this beautiful little vintage Stanley 220 block plane with beautiful custom hand engraving to be auctioned off to the highest bidder.



















It's been totally cleaned up, the iron honed like a razor. All of it's japanning is still there except the usual wear on the cap. It is signed and dated. Just a simple little knock around bench plane with a heck of a nice engraving on it. It is meant to be used, the engraving can't be hurt through normal use. You can check out more of Layne's amazing work here http://www.southerncustomengraving.com Some absolutely gorgeous pieces.

Layne has agreed to pay for the shipping anywhere in the U.S., so 100% of your bid will go straight to Jesse's medical fund @ youcaring.com, where you can even pay with your Paypal account.

Auction will be mostly the same as the others, but this one will run 3 full days, ending Saturday Feb. 23rd 12pm (Noon) Eastern standard time. Feel free to bid away below. If you wish to remain anonymous, just shoot me a PM with your bid. I will update the thread with the current high bid.

You can read Jesse's story here on the other auction that has ended here… http://lumberjocks.com/topics/46806

And if you feel inclined, you can help out here http://www.youcaring.com/medical-fundraiser/Help-the-Southard-Family/41842

Layne, Cannot thank you enough, so generous of you.

Feel free to post questions, comments and well wishes, thank you so much Lumberjocks. Your thoughts, prayers, love and support for this family means more than you'll ever know. God bless.


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

We have our first bid @ $40…. Thanks Chris!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

$48


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks Don!!


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

$56


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks Dan!!


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

That is beautiful! I'll go $75.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

85.00, had 75 but brandon beat me by 2 minutes.


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks Brandon and Rev, you guys are awesome.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Let's make it an even $100.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

this is getting exciting!!!


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

If I had an extra bill or two laying around I'd be all over this…that thing is gorgeous!


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

bump


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks Andy!

High bid is still $100


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

As fast as stuff gets posted here, things get pushed down rather quickly. Just thought I'd bump this back to the top.


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

Bump it again


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

$120 for big red.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

bump


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

another bump

125.00, where's the handplanes of your dreams crew?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

we were the first half of the bidding lol


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

It's true they were…..they're all broke cause they already gave all their money to the cause. Thanks again guys, you are awesome!!

Thanks for all the "bumps" guys, seems we're getting a lot of views!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I've been wanting to do this with my 220 so I'm trying to pony up the cash for when it goes higher. Either way I'll toss something to the cause if I lose.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Good morning.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Enjoy the day folks!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Happy Snowy Friday from Minneapolis


----------



## LukieB (Jan 8, 2012)

Still a few hours left on this….....Current Bid is still $125


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy Saturday!


----------

